# Carnauba Wax Buffing Question



## islandturner (Mar 1, 2010)

A couple of months ago, I bought a buffing system, including a bar of Carnauba wax. It is about the same consistancy as a bar of concrete. Holding it agaist an 8" loose sewn cotton buff, it barely marks the wax bar's surface. I sure can't see wax on the white cotton. When buffing, after several seconds of holding the Carnauba wax bar at a fairly high speed against the buffing wheel, there is a difference, but not much. Most of the gloss comes after using the White Diamond, and the Carnauba wax buff does increase it slightly.

Is the bar supposed to be this hard? Does it make sense to warm it up a bit first?

Thanks for your thoughts....
Steve


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 2, 2010)

I apply the wax to the wood and then buff it.  Makes a real nice shine, but it is not a hard, long lasting finish.  I use it for bowls and other things.


----------



## Bree (Mar 2, 2010)

Carnauba wax is one of the hardest waxes there is.  So it is supposed to be just that hard.  It also has a very high melting point.  But you don't need to pre-heat it.  The friction of the wheel will heat it enough to deposit the right amount on your buffer.  It doesn't take much and you don't want much.  Just give it a bit longer charge then you do for the China White or Tripoli.

Note also that in a Beall system the buffer wheels themselves differ in composition.  The wax wheel gives the softest abrasive action and the finest finish.
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## KenV (Mar 2, 2010)

When working with shiny finishes on Cars -- the secret to the gloss is the polish under the wax.  The white diamond is the source of the gloss.   The carnuba wax provides a moderate wearing surface over the gloss.  I use polished and waxed surface on turning other than pens in most cases.  

Ren Wax or a high carnuba auto top wax will give a surface that shows less finger prints.   The true gloss is under the wax and the wax can add some "depth" and finish to the polish --


----------



## islandturner (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, folks.

Steve


----------



## Lenny (Mar 2, 2010)

What about red rouge... does it have a place in buffing pens? I have just set up an old grinder with a couple of buffing wheels. Plan on eventually getting the setup George mentioned in another thread, but for now am using white diamond on one wheel and wondered about the red rouge on the other?


----------



## wb7whi (Mar 2, 2010)

Just before starting the CA process I will use the red rouge to smooth the surface and remove any sanding rings left. I then CA the pen and when finished go back to the buffer and use the white diamond and carnuba wax to finish the finish.





Lenny said:


> What about red rouge... does it have a place in buffing pens? I have just set up an old grinder with a couple of buffing wheels. Plan on eventually getting the setup George mentioned in another thread, but for now am using white diamond on one wheel and wondered about the red rouge on the other?


----------

